# Cannondale HeadShok Super Fatty Ultra DLR 80mm



## Carlos69 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

biete hier meine Cannondale HeadShok Super Fatty Ultra DLR 80mm an.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250418057741&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------

